# Cómo funciona un mouse ?



## ferfila20 (Abr 10, 2006)

tengo un mouse desocupado y desarmado me imagino que tiene sensores de movimiento que parecen leds ¿para que otras aplicaciones se puede usar esos sensores?¿se puede utilizar en la robotica?

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 10, 2006)

ferfila20 dijo:
			
		

> tengo un mouse desocupado y desarmado me imagino que tiene sensores de movimiento que parecen leds ¿para que otras aplicaciones se puede usar esos sensores?¿se puede utilizar en la robotica?
> 
> saludos



Claro se llaman fotodiodos y fototransistores y si se pueden usar más que nada para sensar movimiento, distancias, con bastante ingenio temperatura...

Saludos


----------



## ferfila20 (Abr 11, 2006)

alguien me podria dar un circuito para probar si funcionan o no?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

ferfila20 dijo:
			
		

> alguien me podria dar un circuito para probar si funcionan o no?



MMM, seguro si funcionan, identifique el fotodiodo y el fototransistor, ¿como? en ocasiones el pcb biene marcado con la designación de cada cosa.

Ahora identifique el emisor y colector del fototransistor, el colector conectelo al cátodo de un led y el ánodo a uan resistencia de 220 y a positivo. El emisor póngalo a tierra.

Del fotodiodo, el ánodo pongalo a positivo con una resistencia de 220 y el cátodo a tierra, Ponga uno enfrente del otro y el led debe prender, cuando ponga algo entre los 2 el led se apaga.

Saludos


----------



## ferfila20 (Abr 11, 2006)

me puedes dar un esquema por favor???

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

ferfila20 dijo:
			
		

> me puedes dar un esquema por favor???
> 
> saludos



Lo posteo en al noche ahora estoy un poco ocupado pero en realidad no se ocupa diagrama solo lee lo que te expliqué y sabrás como va, si sabes algo de electrónica, o no???

Saludos


----------



## ferfila20 (Abr 11, 2006)

si ya entendi como pero todavia no lo pruebo.
oye y como para sensar movimiento como le haria?

saludos y gracias por toda la ayuda


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

ferfila20 dijo:
			
		

> si ya entendi como pero todavia no lo pruebo.
> oye y como para sensar movimiento como le haria?
> 
> saludos y gracias por toda la ayuda



Pues ahí es donde entra la imaginación personal, yo por ejemplo utilizaré un par de emisor/receptor de los que vienen ya unidos para sensar la velocidad de giro de un ventilador, cada que el aspa pasa por en medio de ambos me produce un pulso y eso irá aun pic me mostrará le frecuencia y otras cosillas.

Puede usted poner uno frente al otro, lo malo es que esos no son de gran alcance, y cuándo algo pase entre ambos se activa una luz o lo que sea.

Saludos


----------



## Vic_Zel (Sep 28, 2006)

Quisiera saber si alguien me puede dar una idea de como reconocer en el fototransistor cual es el colector el emisor y la base. Estoy haciendo un proyecto pero aun no logro dominarlo. Se los agradeceré.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 28, 2006)

Vic_Zel dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera saber si alguien me puede dar una idea de como reconocer en el fototransistor cual es el colector el emisor y la base. Estoy haciendo un proyecto pero aun no logro dominarlo. Se los agradeceré.



Hola, si aún esta soldado puede revizar si el circuito impreso lo trae indicado, de lo contrario vea si una pata esta a tierra de ser así deberá ser el emisor.

Si lo tiene desoldado y con patas largas, puede meterlo en el probador de transistores del multímetro y así encuentra su configuración.

O con el método medir la resistencia entre cada para de patas en base a los tamaños de las junturas.

Saludos


----------



## Vic_Zel (Oct 3, 2006)

Gracias, lo voy a probar, se me olvidava que el multimetro trae opciones. Nos vemos


----------



## alvin-goliat (Ago 7, 2007)

Vic_Zel dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera saber si alguien me puede dar una idea de como reconocer en el fototransistor cual es el colector el emisor y la base. Estoy haciendo un proyecto pero aun no logro dominarlo. Se los agradeceré.



Hola! Si es posible ver los numeros de serie en el transistor, puedes buscarlo en en ECG o NTE, que son manuales de productos "genéricos" a los originales, en esos manuales vienen casi todas las configuraciones de casi todos los dispositivos electrónicos, o ya por último, buscalo en intenret.


----------

